# My take on ABT’S



## richard cameron (Jul 23, 2017)

I’ve been wanting to cook some ABT’S for some time now.  The peppers that I have been growing finally came in, so I am now ready to try my hand at cooking some ABT’S.

I started by cutting the peppers lengthwise, cleaning out the vain, and removing the seeds.













Peppers.jpg



__ richard cameron
__ Jul 23, 2017






I then added some pulled pork that I cooked yesterday for this occasion, sprinkled on some dry rub, and added a trace of Sriracha sauce, and wrapped the peppers in bacon.













Peppers and Pork.jpg



__ richard cameron
__ Jul 23, 2017


















Peppers, pork, and bacon.jpg



__ richard cameron
__ Jul 23, 2017






Tomorrow before going to work, I am going to cook the peppers in my smoker at 275 degrees until the bacon is done.  I imagine that I will be the most popular person at work when I show up with a platter of ABT’S. 

I will let everyone know how they turn out.  I will post pictures later.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2017)

Looks like a great start!

Al


----------



## richard cameron (Jul 24, 2017)

The ABT’S are done. Since this is my first time making ABT’S I am happy with the results.  Next time, I may try using a different pepper.  













ABT 1.jpg



__ richard cameron
__ Jul 24, 2017


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 29, 2017)

RC, Nice twist on the recipe, they look good !


----------

